# Buckboard



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

I made this a few years back and decided it needed a face lift. I brought it in and did a few adjustments and a coat of Thompsons Water Seal.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

very nice work, now i see you make more than just ss's


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

That's really nice!

I'm assuming it is a yard decoration of some sort ? Or do you have a really small horse somewhere ?

Hmmmm, drill press, oscillating spindle sander, wood lathe, beer fridge, plenty of timber on hand, looks like a great little workshop you have there!


----------



## MeatMechanic (Nov 13, 2011)

I do like that , I see some large milk bones back there just what are you useing to pull that wagon ? LOL MM


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

nice job.

I've got the same ridgid sander, ever have a problem with it being out of square? I've tinkered with it but can't quite get it true. Also, when it is oscilating there seems to be a pause at the bottom of the downstroke.


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

The Gopher said:


> nice job.
> 
> I've got the same ridgid sander, ever have a problem with it being out of square? I've tinkered with it but can't quite get it true. Also, when it is oscilating there seems to be a pause at the bottom of the downstroke.


I didn't have a problem with it not being square but it is just about wore out. It shakes and won't stay tight and the drive is badly worn. I am afraid it is time to get a new one but I don't know what to get and some of them are crazy expensive.


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

That's great, I love seeing other peoples woodwork! How fast does she go?


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Those little short legged horse's don' run very fast.


----------



## slingshooterman (Mar 21, 2011)

That looks Awesome!


----------

